

Why Your Brain Wants to Help One Child in Need – But Not Millions - hotgoldminer
http://www.npr.org/blogs/goatsandsoda/2014/11/05/361433850/why-your-brain-wants-to-help-one-child-in-need-but-not-millions

======
hotgoldminer
I wanted to share this as relates to the Watsi post trending now.
[https://watsi.org/universal-fund](https://watsi.org/universal-fund)

